# Walmart =Shady



## Ironbuilt (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok  cheap ass walmart c.e.o and officials won the stingy shady award of the month!
They set out food donation bins at each store to colllect food for " employees" thanksgiving!  So now what 20employees share a can of corn because people are pissd at walmart for not giving a 2$ turkey to the employees?  Lol   i tossed in  4 stovetop stuffings off the shelf..not shoplifting it never left the store!  Sux it Sam..


----------



## BigBob (Nov 22, 2013)

Who's moronic idea was that? What a bad fucking idea. They should fire the fucking nitwit. Having customers donate to the employees?????
:action-smiley-060::banghead:


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think it was a donation box for employees to donate to other employees. Either way its a stupid idea. Walmart makes billions upon billions in profits every year. They can afford to pay their workers more an hour


----------



## Big-John (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I hate Walmart! My mother in law works there and has been there for 13 years and has been a dept manager for 3 years and is till only making $12hr! Corporate Whores!


----------



## srd1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was born and raised in Northwest Arkansas and I have done work in my field for the Waltons including Sam and Helen when he was alive and I can tell you this. ..Sam was good people and the Wal Mart of today is not Sams Wal Mart he would have never tolerated that bullshit and I can promise you he probably would have personally fired the dipshit responsible for it.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 22, 2013)

it probably was for the employees, seeing they are either elderly,  low income families that Wal-Mart tells to collect welfare and the disabled..  those are the people they hire and take advantage of,  paying them nothing..  they can't afford a turkey.


----------



## Big-John (Nov 22, 2013)

srd1 said:


> I was born and raised in Northwest Arkansas and I have done work in my field for the Waltons including Sam and Helen when he was alive and I can tell you this. ..Sam was good people and the Wal Mart of today is not Sams Wal Mart he would have never tolerated that bullshit and I can promise you he probably would have personally fired the dipshit responsible for it.



Ive always heard he was a good man and his kids was crap. Also good to know we have another country boy on here. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

I took 4 boxes of stovetop stuffing for sale by the box and donated  into the box for Sam.. hes a crook srd and big john  dont be a suxer...lol..
If walmart sold Fineplex -H in pet section sam would be cool then..


----------



## kubes (Nov 23, 2013)

I hate walmart as well so why do we still go there?!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Yeah I hate Walmart! My mother in law works there and has been there for 13 years and has been a dept manager for 3 years and is till only making $12hr! Corporate Whores!



Uhhh….then why does she work there bro?  Does Walmart force her to work there?:sFun_duh2:



lycan Venom said:


> it probably was for the employees, seeing they are either elderly,  low income families that Wal-Mart tells to collect welfare and the disabled..  those are the people they hire and take advantage of,  paying them nothing..  they can't afford a turkey.



Not sure where youre getting your information from.  The vast majority are able bodied people.  Just because you see an old geezer at the front greeting people doesnt mean all the employees are old.



jim230027 said:


> I hate walmart as well so why do we still go there?!!!



Exactly!  Walmart is an entity, if you dont like it then dont go!  If you dont want to work there then find another job.  I havent been to walmart in years, not because they dont have low prices but because I feel like I could get shot or robbed at a moments notice in their store.

Remember this?  
    

300+ Black Men Rob and Occupy Florida Walmart - YouTube







This was in my old neighborhood.


I dont particularly care much for walmart either but I support their RIGHT to operate their business however the hell they please.  This is America…..oh wait I forgot, Oshitbag is still president.  Doh!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 24, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Uhhh….then why does she work there bro?  Does Walmart force her to work there?:sFun_duh2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you lived here you would understand. They are not a lot of businesses here. I've been laid off work for 2 months now and have filled out 26 applications with in 100 miles from where I live and Ive only had one interview.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah  AM ..i was trapped in that walmart while on melanotan2 do you see me next to the twinkie bar eatin for free.? 

Sorry to hear that big john  if i had my bail bond  shop in your town id hire u brutha.. Dog chapman wouldnt have crap on us..!


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> If you lived here you would understand. They are not a lot of businesses here. I've been laid off work for 2 months now and have filled out 26 applications with in 100 miles from where I live and Ive only had one interview.



Well that makes perfect sense... You do not really have a choice


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 24, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> I hate walmart as well so why do we still go there?!!!



Lol, I go there cause it's the only place I can get 4 lbs of swai or tilapia fillets for $11.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> If you lived here you would understand. They are not a lot of businesses here. I've been laid off work for 2 months now and have filled out 26 applications with in 100 miles from where I live and Ive only had one interview.



Sounds like you should be thankful that walmart is in your town to provide a job.

Heres a little secret for the masses….businesses dont exist to provide people with jobs, they exist to make a profit.  In the same manner, people dont exist to work at walmart, they work at walmart to get paid.


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Lol, I go there cause it's the only place I can get 4 lbs of swai or tilapia fillets for $11.



I get my chicken there but have limited it to just that! We go to target for all our non food items and get most the other food from Costco


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 24, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> I get my chicken there but have limited it to just that! We go to target for all our non food items and get most the other food from Costco



We do the same, except we shop at both Sams and Costco.  My wife has it figured out which store has better deals on what.


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> We do the same, except we shop at both Sams and Costco.  My wife has it figured out which store has better deals on what.



Nice you probably know that sams is walmart owned right?


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 24, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nice you probably know that sams is walmart owned right?



Yeah, the biggest reason I like Costco better than Sam's, even though we use both, is that Costco doesn't take EBT.  That means I don't have to deal with standing behind all the EBT shoppers and their large orders of food.  And, I do like the fact that Costco pays their workers a lot more than Walmart and Sam's pays theirs, based on what I have read and seen.


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah, the biggest reason I like Costco better than Sam's, even though we use both, is that Costco doesn't take EBT.  That means I don't have to deal with standing behind all the EBT shoppers and their large orders of food.  And, I do like the fact that Costco pays their workers a lot more than Walmart and Sam's pays theirs, based on what I have read and seen.



I really like Costco for all the same reasons. We have no SAMs clubs around here but we have a few of those neiborhood market grocery stores her that are owned by Walmart. Non of them are doing any volume though


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> If you lived here you would understand. They are not a lot of businesses here. I've been laid off work for 2 months now and have filled out 26 applications with in 100 miles from where I live and Ive only had one interview.



So you have nowhere else to work and youre mad because walmart only pays 12 bux an hour versus 0 for being unemployed…..hmmmm.


----------



## Big-John (Nov 24, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> So you have nowhere else to work and youre mad because walmart only pays 12 bux an hour versus 0 for being unemployed…..hmmmm.



Dude I did not work at Walmart I am an engineer and am also Microsoft Certified. I'm drawing my unemployment right now. I do have an offer with Verizon and will take the job if nothing else comes up. :action-smiley-041:


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Dude I did not work at Walmart I am an engineer and am also Microsoft Certified. I'm drawing my unemployment right now. I do have an offer with Verizon and will take the job if nothing else comes up. :action-smiley-041:



i meant your family member


----------



## Big-John (Nov 24, 2013)

No she still works at Walmart. It is frustrating to her that she has been there for so long and only making what she makes. Is she thankful she has a job? Yes! Just frustrated. Just like most Americans are with the government because the make promises and don't come through with their word.


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 24, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> I think it was a donation box for employees to donate to other employees. Either way its a stupid idea. Walmart makes billions upon billions in profits every year. They can afford to pay their workers more an hour



I agree, something doesn't sound right. That makes absolutely zero sense


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 25, 2013)

I dont understand why people dont boycott WALMART and stop shopping there. They are a GREEDY company who makes money at the small guys expense. Walmart alone could change the economy in alot of areas just by paying fair wages and good benefits which they can certainly and easily afford.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> I dont understand why people dont boycott WALMART and stop shopping there. They are a GREEDY company who makes money at the small guys expense. Walmart alone could change the economy in alot of areas just by paying fair wages and good benefits which they can certainly and easily afford.



Interesting!  Thats exactly how I feel about Alinshop.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 25, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> I dont understand why people dont boycott WALMART and stop shopping there. They are a GREEDY company who makes money at the small guys expense. Walmart alone could change the economy in alot of areas just by paying fair wages and good benefits which they can certainly and easily afford.



The low prices are a direct result of underpayment of their employees. Literally, the money they don't collect on sales is made up for by low wages and lack of benefits.

The one and only thing I buy there is novolin-R and I am ashamed even of doing that.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 25, 2013)

has anyone seen the documentary made on the company..  they're very oppressive to the  employees and the local economy. They really pay nothing to the overseas workers and the  European market is actually unionised, but each store in america pays over $10,000 to keep the employees from organization.. i was union ibew but im not pro union...  just watch the documentary and  have your own view. I know workers personally.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

lycan Venom said:


> has anyone seen the documentary made on the company..  they're very oppressive to the  employees and the local economy. They really pay nothing to the overseas workers and the  European market is actually unionised, but each store in america pays over $10,000 to keep the employees from organization.. i was union ibew but im not pro union...  just watch the documentary and  have your own view. I know workers personally.



The blind leading the blind.  The documentary was totally one sided like a Michael Moore documentary or something. 

If you don't like Walmart then don't shop or work there. Good grief!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey let's get the government to shut them down or let's the government to force them to raise their wages......its no wonder Ofuckup is our president with all these dependent people in their world. Ur gonna cut ur nose off to spite ur face.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not a fan of walmart either but poor motherfuckers and dumbasses gotta have a place to work and shop. Otherwise they'll come where I shop at and that will suck!


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm neutral,  it is what it is and  my wife makes us shop there so oh well, at least there is a store when we need it.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the government should just take it over, triple everybodys wages, triple the prices and rename it WalMarx.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 25, 2013)

No one said anything about making the government use force to make Walmart treat their workers better. All people are doing is commenting about the way Walmart does business. The way Walmart operates in this country affects a lot more people than just its workers. For good or bad. It's a good conversation to have.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> No one said anything about making the government use force to make Walmart treat their workers better. All people are doing is commenting about the way Walmart does business. The way Walmart operates in this country affects a lot more people than just its workers. For good or bad. It's a good conversation to have.



Unionizing is political for one.

But if its just a good conversation about a random business.....then my fuckin yardman sux!  That greedy bastard. I'm not gonna quit him, I'm gonna keep payin him but I just want to say that he sux and the fact that he mows everybodys yards cuts down on the amount of lawnmowers being sold by the local small guy hardware store and that's just wrong.  Boo fucking hoo!


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 25, 2013)

The New People of Walmart - 2013 - YouTube


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 25, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 26, 2013)

lycan Venom said:


> I'm neutral,  it is what it is and  my wife makes us shop there so oh well, at least there is a store when we need it.



Understandable. 

I had a family member that refused to shop at Walmart because of how they treat their employees. Personally, I can't afford not to.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 26, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> I'm not a fan of walmart either but poor motherfuckers and dumbasses gotta have a place to work and shop. Otherwise they'll come where I shop at and that will suck!



You must shop at Costco then.  Humalog is more expensive at Costco, but it sure beats the hell out of the zoo over at Walmart's pharmacy.  Haha...


----------

